# Please help!! with building new i7 system.



## Zillian (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi guys.. I'm trying to build i7 computer for my friend.

It should be under $1400 (including monitor, speakers, mouse, keyboard etc.)

I've chosen these parts.

Monitors: LG 23" 1080p 2ms, from newegg 199.99+TAX

CPU: i7 920, from amazon 279.99+no tax

RAM: OCZ DDR3-1600 3x2GB, from amazon 99.99+no TAX

Motherboard: MSI PLATINUM, from amazon 220.00+no TAX

HDD: WD 640GB Black caviar, from amazon 74.99+no TAX

VGA: Sapphire HD4770 512mb x2 Crossfire 199.98+no TAX

ODD: Samsung 22x SATA, from newegg 24.99+TAX

PSU: OCZ Fatal1ty 550W, from amazon 74.99+no TAX

Keyboard: Logitech 350 USB 14.99+8.99(shipping)+no TAX

Speakers: Logitech S-220 2.1ch, 21.99+no TAX

Total: $1390.00

any ideas..? 


1.to lower the price
2.better products(especially ram and motherboard..)

I was trying to go with 640GBx2 Raid 0 but people saying that
it is kind of unstable... and sometimes very annoying...
So I decided to get rid of one HDD and I added one extra HD 4770 instead..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not even close to being sold on the i7 platform. Prices are still too high and the Mobo's have problems with DDR3 RAM.
I would look at Asus Mobo's.
One good graphics cars is good, will perform just as well as two and be less trouble. IF you do go with two graphics cards you will need a bigger PSU that is CERTIFIED for two cards.
I would also suggest buy the parts from Newegg. You might pay a few dollars more but you can rely on excellent support and ease of replacement, if needed.


----------



## blinkk (Apr 18, 2009)

Posy links

No one wants to look that stuff up.

Will be worth the extra $50 total to get it from newegg/TD.

Don't waste your time on a 4770.

Just get a 4850 for I think $180.

Also whoever said don't get 2 cards, I am pretty sure its just a dual GPU in one card. Those are fine and are great.


----------



## blinkk (Apr 18, 2009)

Full build here. Better parts, cheaper price.
Case: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3198497&sku=C283-2032
DVD: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4502154&sku=L49-1020
CPU: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4240166&sku=CP1-I7-920
HD: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2795126&sku=TSD-500AAKS
Mouse/Keyboard: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1543169&sku=L23-7050
Mobo: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4240073&sku=I69-2180
RAM (Two): http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2967711&sku=P33-5010
Monitor: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4312679&sku=H24-12201
PSU: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438609&sku=C13-2503
Video Card: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4296573&sku=P450-264

Total $1397 with a $30 rebate on the ram $15 a piece.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in crossfire the card pulls over 200w in normal game play and at full load over 300w

you will need to be at 850w+ to run in crossfire

there is a comparison review on it here

http://en.expreview.com/2009/04/28/first-look-at-radeon-hd-4770-crossfire-benchmark.html/5


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can not run DDR2 ram on the X58 motherboard, also you want Tri-channel ram not dual.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4282847&CatId=4093

For a motherboard Asus P6T or Gigabyte GA X58 UD4P are the 2 most stable at the moment.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4366643&CatId=4070

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374&Tpk=GA X58 UD4P


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tiger Direct is not a reliable vendor. They have a habit of substituting parts. Attempting to exchange those parts results in the consumer paying restocking fees. Shop at Newegg where you're assured of getting what you ordered and good customer service.


----------



## Zillian (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replys!

I should get P6T V2.. and HD 4870

Is 550W 80+ psu enough to run Coolermaster v8 w/ HD4870?

BTW how's mushkin's memories??

Also, is Hd 4870 able to send off sound through the HDMI cable??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a HD4870 I would want a 750TX, yes it has HD audio on the card to pass through HDMI.

I've used their DDR and DDR2 but not DDR3 yet in the tri-channel set up I seen nothing to say there is any more or less problems from them however.


----------

